# How stable is your virtual box for windows client



## topclimber (Mar 20, 2010)

I installed latest Virtualbox in my freebsd8 and it works well, however my windows as client OS can only work and last for about 10 or 15 mins and then total dead without any response, what even worse is that the whole freebsd is freezing and mouse/keyboard are also dead, and there is no way I can just return to terminal/console to kill process. I have to power off the machine to resolve this.

I am really interested to know how many people here experience the same thing like mine case and how stable is your windows client.

Pls advice if you know any of tweak that can improve the stability or not resulting the whole OS hanging

Thanks

Stephen


----------



## topclimber (Mar 28, 2010)

Really no one encontered such issue? Do you use winxp there ?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't have such a problem.
I'm using WinXP (updated with latest updates) and Win7 (also updated)
Zero problems at all.

I too have FreeBSD-8 and I'm running VBox on quite old hardware Pentium4-HTT enabled


----------



## adamk (Mar 28, 2010)

Nor I.  I've used Windows XP for hours on end in vbox on a FreeBSD host.

Adam


----------



## Zare (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope, i also used fully / auto updated Windows XP inside virtualbox on FreeBSD-8, without hardware virtualization support (don't have it). Since my laptop's average uptime is ~ 30 days, virtual machine is also up a lot, but i pause it when i don't need it.

I mostly run "administration" stuff that i can't use in BSD...Office 2007, Internet Explorer for some nasty coded websites and ActiveX controls (DRAC, iLO's remote console also works better than Java counterpart), and some hardware diagnostic tools that are Win32-only and don't work with wine.

Zero problems, too.

P.S. for start, you could check /var/log/messages for any errors encountered by virtualbox kernel modules. Also, did you install guest additions, do you run networking, shared directories / etc?


----------



## topclimber (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks. Guys, this is very valuable to me.

I guess the problem with me is that I couldn't build successfully with [make install].

Stories:

First time - about two weeks ago:
1. The make install of vb - ose failed with some errors, I didn't know how to pass that error, than I downloaded package for version 3.1.2 for both ose and ose-kmod and installed both with package-add.

The guest OSs - both ubuntu and windows just die [together with whole fbsd box], it can only last for about 10~15 mins

2. about a week ago, i delete above two packages and tried to make install from source, but still no luck of ose. then I make install the ose-kmod from source with latest 3.1.4, and only package_add ose 3.1.2.

Somehow this gives some stability to guest OSes. It can now last for more than half a hour or even longer, say 1 or 2 hours. I believe the kmod give the improment a lot.

Note that the kmod behaves differently with two different builds, the first time there was no vboxdrv.ko built, i have to delete and then rebuild again, not sure why.

So now I am running a strange combination of 3.1.2 kmod + 3.1.2 ose and it works but not that stable

So, I really hope that either I will not encounter the build issue or the binary packages will be added into ftp sites.

Do you think it will help if I attach the error from the make install for ose?


----------



## Zare (Mar 30, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## topclimber (Mar 31, 2010)

Guys

Please help.

I tried make install VB 3.1.6 and am facing the same issue as before. The log is like below and stuck with xpcom and really don't know what to do.


```
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prinet.h:89,                                                   
                 from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/libs/xpcom18a4/python/src/module/_xpcom.cpp:55:                                                                           
/usr/include/rpc/types.h:58:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition                  
/usr/include/rpc/types.h:61:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition                  
kBuild: Compiling VBoxPython25 - /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/libs/xpcom18a4/python/src/PyGBase.cpp                                                                          
kBuild: Compiling VBoxPython25 - /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/libs/xpcom18a4/python/src/PyGInputStream.cpp                                                                   
..................
In file included from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prinet.h:89,                                                   
                 from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/nspr.h:49,                                                     
                 from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/libs/xpcom18a4/python/src/module/_xpcom.cpp:55:                                                                           
/usr/include/rpc/types.h:61:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition                  
,                                                                                                        
                 from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/libs/xpcom18a4/python/src/PyXPCOM_std.h:56,                                                                               
                 from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/libs/xpcom18a4/python/src/ErrorUtils.cpp:48:                                                                              
/usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:168:17: error: pth.h: No such file or directory                    
kmk[2]: *** [/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/obj/VBoxPython26/src/dllmain.o] Error 1                                                                        
The failing command:                                                                                     
@c++ -c -O2 -g -pipe -ansi -Wall -Wno-unused -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy 
-fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fvisibility=hidden -DVBOX_HAVE_VISIBILITY_HIDDEN -DRT_USE_VISIBILITY_DEFAULT -fPIC -O -pthread -m32 ........... 
-DXP_UNIX=1 -DFREEBSD=1 -DHAVE_VISIBILITY_ATTRIBUTE=1 -Di386=1 -Wp,-MD,/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE
/out/freebsd.x86/release/obj/VBoxPython26/src/module/_xpcom.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE
/out/freebsd.x86/release/obj/VBoxPython26/src/module/_xpcom.o -Wp,-MP -o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE
/out/freebsd.x86/release/obj/VBoxPython26/src/module/_xpcom.o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/libs/xpcom18a4
/python/src/module/_xpcom.cpp
kmk[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE'
kmk[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE'
kmk[2]: *** Exiting with status 2
kmk[1]: *** [pass_dlls_this] Error 2
kmk[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE'
kmk: *** [pass_dlls_order] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
root@dev /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
```


----------

